# The Greatest Ebay Auction



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I suggest you read the whole thing. It may alter your life, I know it changed mine...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130144061675


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

that was AWSOME!!!! that person was either really pissed or has a great sense of humor. i have to remember this one

child dwarn to it like a bug to the bug zapper....lmao


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

That was probably the best thing I've ever read in my entire life.


Dylan, you made my day. :lol:

I read this to my parents and sister and they were cracking up (especially my mom). :lol:


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

At 142 bucks for the cards I'm thinking she could make a killing if she talked them into this behavior more often!


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 7, 2007)

lol... OK.. she aparently only gave like 10 bucks for it ELSE she would have noticed it ringing up!!!! OR I WOULD HAVE!!!


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

Omg! That is just the funniest thg i have heard in a long time!
And the price for them is just crazy!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

LOL, I love this womans wit and sense of humor, and with 6 kids it's a good thing she has one! She sounds a lot like me. I have only TWO children and I can sympathize with her. Thanks for the post Dylan!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Reading that story made me laugh yesterday, even though I wasn't in the greatest mood .

She also has a blog: http://mom2my6pack.blogspot.com/


----------

